
What Is Amazon? - hunglee2
https://zackkanter.com/2019/03/13/what-is-amazon/
======
rezistik
> Walmart is one of the wonders of the modern world, built from scratch in a
> hyper-competitive environment, scaled from nothing to the largest company in
> the US by revenue and by headcount, all resulting from a singular vision of
> saving everyday people money with everyday low prices. It is the most
> successful social welfare system ever implemented, saving billions and
> billions of dollars for everyday Americans without costing taxpayers a dime.
> It is a testament to the power of compounding interest, to the power of a
> focused plan executed violently for decades.

I find it hard to take the article seriously when it omits that WalMart is
built significantly on top of our social welfare system and is possibly one of
the biggest welfare queens in the world.

